# IPAD ET VIDEOPROJECTION



## steinway59 (10 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour!

je viens vers vous pour poser une question dont je n'ai pu trouver la réponse pour l'instant...avant d'acheter un ipad.

Je voulais simplement savoir si on peut videoprojeter les applications quand on utilise le connecteur VGA ?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## badboyprod (10 Septembre 2010)

steinway59 a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> je viens vers vous pour poser une question dont je n'ai pu trouver la réponse pour l'instant...avant d'acheter un ipad.
> 
> ...



Hello

Le connecteur VGA ne fonctionne par défaut que pour Keynote, et les photos. Donc pas de projection d'appli autres que celles là. Par contre certaines applications peuvent permettre de diffuser d'autres sources. Notamment Infonet Presenter. Par contre pas possible de diffuser l'écran de l'iPad comme Steve Jobs durant ces keynote (à ma connaissance)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, je cite badboyprod :

*"Par contre pas possible de diffuser l'écran de l'iPad comme Steve Jobs durant ces keynote (à ma connaissance)" 	  
*
J'utilise conference pad au quotidien. Cette appli est un lecteur de pdf et non une appli de présentations avec effets comme keynote. Mais en utilisant cette appli, l'écran de mon ipad _me montre l'image projetée avec le vidéo-projecteur_. C'est plus utile qu'on ne pourrait le penser : je n'ai pas à tourner la tête pour voir ce que je projette (ce qui n'est pas le cas avec keynote).


----------



## steinway59 (10 Septembre 2010)

SWOTY a dit:


> Bonjour, je cite badboyprod :
> 
> *"Par contre pas possible de diffuser l'écran de l'iPad comme Steve Jobs durant ces keynote (à ma connaissance)"
> *
> J'utilise conference pad au quotidien. Cette appli est un lecteur de pdf et non une appli de présentations avec effets comme keynote. Mais en utilisant cette appli, l'écran de mon ipad _me montre l'image projetée avec le vidéo-projecteur_. C'est plus utile qu'on ne pourrait le penser : je n'ai pas à tourner la tête pour voir ce que je projette (ce qui n'est pas le cas avec keynote).



mais normalement on voit déja sur l'ipad ce qu'on projette non? par ex keynote?

suis tres déçu d'apprendre qu'on ne peut projeter l'écran de l'ipad 
comment fait Steve lors des Keynotes alors?
moi qui voulait utiliser StarWalk ou autres applis du même genre pour mes eleves..aie aie ça coince


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

steinway59 a dit:


> mais normalement on voit déja sur l'ipad ce qu'on projette non? par ex keynote?
> 
> suis tres déçu d'apprendre qu'on ne peut projeter l'écran de l'ipad
> comment fait Steve lors des Keynotes alors?
> moi qui voulait utiliser StarWalk ou autres applis du même genre pour mes eleves..aie aie ça coince



Bonsoir, il est possible d'utiliser certaines applications en miroir... en ayant recours à d'autres applis... Il faut donc voir au cas par cas... Pour ce qui est de keynote, ce que l'on voit sur l'ipad lorsqu'on en projette le contenu sur un écran, ce n'est pas l'image projetée, mais une interface faite de flèches et de vignettes comme ici. Si tu fais face à ton auditoire, il te faut donc tourner la tête pour commenter ce que tu projettes, sinon, bobo les yeux...


----------



## steinway59 (11 Septembre 2010)

SWOTY a dit:


> Bonjour, je cite badboyprod :
> 
> *"Par contre pas possible de diffuser l'écran de l'iPad comme Steve Jobs durant ces keynote (à ma connaissance)"
> *
> J'utilise conference pad au quotidien. Cette appli est un lecteur de pdf et non une appli de présentations avec effets comme keynote. Mais en utilisant cette appli, l'écran de mon ipad _me montre l'image projetée avec le vidéo-projecteur_. C'est plus utile qu'on ne pourrait le penser : je n'ai pas à tourner la tête pour voir ce que je projette (ce qui n'est pas le cas avec keynote).




et le meme chose pour keynote ça existe? je veux dire par là sans exporter en PDF et garder les transitions/effet?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

steinway59 a dit:


> et le meme chose pour keynote ça existe? je veux dire par là sans exporter en PDF et garder les transitions/effet?



Oui, mais le problème reste le même : ce qu'on voit sur l'écran de l'ipad avec keynote n'est pas ce qui est projeté. C'est ce que montre clairement la vidéo jointe un peu plus haut. Il faut souhaiter qu'une mise à jour apportera une solution. Car, à l'évidence, keynote est une bien belle appli.


----------



## petitchemin (16 Septembre 2010)

Regarde du cote de display out je l'utilise pour mon iphone et je projette ce qui il y a à l'écran de ce dernier.


----------



## Melvin31 (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour  en fet jai acheter ladaptateur vga pour le relier a ma TV , pas de souci jusque la , je regarde mes film HD achete sur app store sans probleme , pareil pour mes photo en diapo que je presente a mes ami , mais mon vrai et gros probleme est le suivant : quand je vaissur lapplication M6 ( tres belle apli ) ou meme gulli pour mes enfan ( tou aussi belle) et que je conecte ladaptateur a la tv il ne fait rien ! Il ne veut pas me projeter les videos des application et franchemen cela me fait bien raler ! Y a til un moyen de pourvoir les projecter en manipulan quelque chose , un app a installer ? Jaten votre reponçe avec impacience , merci davance 

(dsl pour les fautes :S je doit partir)


----------



## Gwen (2 Janvier 2011)

C'est un bridage normal. En fait, il faudrait que l'application accepte de sortir par la prise VGA. Les développeurs ont du faire le choix de ne pas permettre cette fonction. Du coup, c&#8217;est impossible


----------



## Melvin31 (2 Janvier 2011)

Ok merci beaucoup , meme si je suis un peu decus 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h09 ----------

Mais connaisez vous un autre adaptateur que les appli accepte car en alan a la boutique Apple jen ai vu plein !


----------

